
Entitled Web Developers - Gigablah
https://medium.com/@unakravets/the-sad-state-of-entitled-web-developers-e4f314764dd
======
EvanPlaice
So... We're posting reactions to reactions now.

Next, somebody will make a hyperbolic comment toward the poster that's
offensive toward women. Triggering another reaction post from the tech-
feminist crowd.

Followed by another reaction by the anti-tech-feminist crowd.

The cycle will continue on between those two, followed by the male
feminist/apologists, the moderates, the consciously religious, etc...

All the while, the original post (ie JS fatigue) was nothing but the whining
of one sorry JS dev. It was no more newsworthy than the N reactions that will
inevitably follow.

No offense toward the poster but can we please NOT post stuff like this.

